# ij (uitspraak)



## Roy776

Hallo alleman,

Ik ben maar een beginner op het leren van Nederlands, daarom vergeeft mijn vraag. Ik luister naar liedjes van Marco Borsato en het klinkt alsof hij* ij* als *ai* *(**ʌi) *uitsprekt, en niet als *ei (ɛi)*. Hoor ik het mogelijkerwijs alleen verkeerd, of is het werkelijk de echte uitspraak?

Ik zou dankbaar zijn voor correcties van mijn Nederlands 

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## Peterdg

Je hoort niet verkeerd. Dat zijn gewoon regionale verschillen zoals er ook vele regionale verschillen zijn in de uitspraak van het Engels (tomato/tomato).


----------



## Roy776

Welke uitspraak denk je, moet ik kiezen? Het is makkelijker voor mij, *ʌi *uit te spreken, dan *ɛi, *vooral in woorden als _voorbij_ of _mij_, omdat ze als de Duitse woorden klinken. Geldt de uitspraak van *ij* dan ook voor *ei*? Bijv. Waarheid als Waarh*ʌi*d?


----------



## Sjonger

Misschien inderdaad een regionaal verschil, maar volgens mij is *ɛi *ook zonder meer beschaafder en *ʌi*aan de platte kant en hoor je het vooral bij jongeren. De algemene trend is wel dat ei en ij  steeds meer *ʌi*worden. In opnames van bijvoorbeeld 1950 klinken ei en ij nog als èi (weet het fonetische teken niet).


----------



## Roy776

Dus kan ik het ook zo uitspreken zonder vreemd te klinken? Als het maar een klein regionalisme zijn zou, dan zou het beter zijn, de uitspraak *ɛi *te kiezen, maar als de algemeene uitspraak sich te *ʌi *verschuift, zou moeten het okay zijn, nietwaar?


----------



## Peterdg

Roy776 said:


> Dus kan ik het ook zo uitspreken zonder vreemd te klinken? Als het maar een klein regionalisme zijn zou, dan zou het beter zijn, de uitspraak *ɛi *te kiezen, maar als de algemeene uitspraak sich te *ʌi *verschuift, zou moeten het okay zijn, nietwaar?


Dat is enkel in Nederland zo. In België blijft de uitspraak *ɛi *in de standaard taal.


----------



## Roy776

Ik wil de taal zo leren, hoe hij in Nederland gesproken wordt, daarom denk ik, zal het okay zijn.


----------



## marinus

Roy776 said:


> Ik wil de taal zo leren, hoe hij in Nederland gesproken wordt, daarom denk ik, zal het okay zijn.



Beste Roy,

Het laatste wat ik wil is je in verwarring brengen, maar ik zou er graag op wijzen dat men zich in Nederland in het algemeen niet veel om de eigen taal en de daarbij behorende uitspraak bekommert.
De afgelopen decennia hebben er (onder invloed van de taal zoals die op radio en televisie gesproken wordt) meer klankveranderingen plaatsgevonden,bijvoorbeeld de door jou al genoemde ij--> ai, 
de opkomst van de zogenaamde Gooise 'r' (een soort Amerikaanse 'r') en de verandering van 'v' naar 'f'. 
Uit deze houding kan men ook de grote toename van Engelse woorden verklaren, die vaak zelfs de Nederlandse woorden compleet vervangen. 
Er zijn natuurlijk verschillen tussen het Nederlands in Nederland en België, maar ik heb altijd de indruk gehad dat men in België veel zorgvuldiger en correcter met de taal omgaat dan wij dat (nu) doen. In dat opzicht kunnen wij aan België een voorbeeld nemen.


----------



## Roy776

marinus said:


> Beste Roy,
> 
> Het laatste wat ik wil is je in verwarring brengen, maar ik zou er graag op wijzen dat men zich in Nederland in het algemeen niet veel om de eigen taal en de daarbij behorende uitspraak bekommert.
> De afgelopen decennia hebben er (onder invloed van de taal zoals die op radio en televisie gesproken wordt) meer klankveranderingen plaatsgevonden,bijvoorbeeld de door jou al genoemde ij--> ai,
> de opkomst van de zogenaamde Gooise 'r' (een soort Amerikaanse 'r') en de verandering van 'v' naar 'f'.
> Uit deze houding kan men ook de grote toename van Engelse woorden verklaren, die vaak zelfs de Nederlandse woorden compleet vervangen.
> Er zijn natuurlijk verschillen tussen het Nederlands in Nederland en België, maar ik heb altijd de indruk gehad dat men in België veel zorgvuldiger en correcter met de taal omgaat als wij dat (nu) doen. In dat opzicht kunnen wij aan België een voorbeeld nemen.



Een dergelijke ontwikkeling is altijd een beetje verdrietig. De taal is onderdeel van de identiteit van een land, maar ook in Duitsland hebben we het probleem, dat de jongere (mijn) generatie zich weinig om onze taal bekommert. Hoe het ook zij, ik moet een uitspraak of een variant van de taal kiezen en ik denk, dat de variant met* ij *als *ai *voor me de eenvoudigste zijn zal. Belangrijk voor mij is, dat de uitspraak, dat ik kies, niet vreemd schijnt, als hij van een buitenlander gebruikt wordt.


----------



## Sjonger

Roy776 said:


> ik denk, dat de variant met* ij *als *ai *voor me de eenvoudigste zijn zal. Belangrijk voor mij is, dat de uitspraak, dat ik kies, niet vreemd schijnt, als hij van een buitenlander gebruikt wordt.



In mijn ogen (en oren) kun je je als buitenlander altijd het best aan de standaardtaal en -uitspraak houden. Daarvoor is *ai* denk ik toch nog wat te plat, zeker wanneer je echt de Duitse klank van 'mein' en 'sein' zou gebruiken.


----------



## Udo

Als er merdere varianten bestaan om de letters uit te spreken zou ik voor degene kiezen die juist niet met het Duits overeen komt. Precies om niet al te sterk op te vallen (dat lukt echter sowieso niet). Ook de ui hoor je vaak als a(o)u in plaats van öi (u en ö hier volgens de Duitse uitspraak).
Soms is het ook een nadeel dat deze twee talen zo erg op elkaar lijken. Daar kan het sneller gebeuren dat je alles door elkaar haalt dan met een volstrekt verschillende taal.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Roy,



Roy776 said:


> Belangrijk voor mij is, dat de uitspraak, dat ik kies, niet vreemd schijnt, als hij van een buitenlander gebruikt wordt.


Ik denk dat je de lat voor jezelf veel te hoog legt. Het is onrealistisch om te veronderstellen dat de Nederlanders je Duits accent niet gaan opmerken. Zeker in het begin.



Udo said:


> Als er meerdere varianten bestaan om de letters uit te spreken zou ik voor degene kiezen die juist niet met het Duits overeen komt. Precies om niet al te sterk op te vallen (dat lukt echter sowieso niet). Ook de ui hoor je vaak als a(o)u in plaats van öi (u en ö hier volgens de Duitse uitspraak). Soms is het ook een nadeel dat deze twee talen zo erg op elkaar lijken. Daar kan het sneller gebeuren dat je alles door elkaar haalt dan met een volstrekt verschillende taal.


Daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Lopes

Roy776 said:


> Hallo alleman,
> 
> Ik ben maar een beginner op het leren van Nederlands, daarom vergeeft mijn vraag. Ik luister naar liedjes van Marco Borsato en het klinkt alsof hij* ij* als *ai* *(**ʌi) *uitsprekt, en niet als *ei (ɛi)*. Hoor ik het mogelijkerwijs alleen verkeerd, of is het werkelijk de echte uitspraak?
> 
> Ik zou dankbaar zijn voor correcties van mijn Nederlands
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank.



Ik geloof niet dat iemand het met mij eens is als ik de reacties zo lees, maar ik denk dat je het inderdaad verkeerd hebt verstaan. De 'ij' uitgesproken als 'ai' en het accent van Marco Borsato gaan volgens mij helemaal niet samen.


----------

